# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Mutant Whey (PVL)

## amateur666

Ενεργοποιεί το mTOR και την μυϊκή πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση. 

Η νεά Mutant Whey είναι μια μονάδικη 5 σταδίων πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος που προκαλεί μια αισθήτη ανάπτυξη των μυών και αυξάνει την κατακράτηση του αζώτου. Ναι, η πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος βοηθά τους μύς σας να μεγαλώνουν αλλά, η Mutant Whey σας βοηθά τους μύς σας να μεγαλώσουν ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ και πιό ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ.

Είναι η πρώτη πρωτεΐνη στον κόσμο που χρησιμοποιεί ειδικά επιλεγμένες πρωτεΐνες που η κάθε μια έχει το δικό της μοναδικό ρυθμό πρόσληψης. 
Αυτή η 5 σταδιών πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος επιτρέπει σε κάθε πηγή πρωτεΐνη ς που περιέχει, ξεχωρίστη παράδοση στους περιορισμένους υποδοχείς πρωτεΐνης που βρίσκονται στο πεπτικό μας σύστημα. 
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Σημαίνει απλά ότι η πρωτεΐνη δεν πάει χαμένη, 100% απορρόφηση!!! 
Κάθε μια από τις 5 πηγές πρωτεΐνης που περιέχει είναι πλούσια σε BCAAs και γλουταμίνη για την να βοηθήσει στην ταχύτατη ανάκτηση.

Οδηγίες χρήσης:

Συνήθης χρήση:
Ανακατέψτε 2 μεζούρες με 250-450ml κρύο νερό, ανακατέψτε για 15-25δευτερόλεπτα και το ρόφημα σας είναι έτοιμο.

Εναλλακτική χρήση: 
Ανακατέψτε 3μεζούρες με 500ml κρυό νερό, ανακατέψτε 15-25 δευτερόλεπτα και το ρόφημα σας είναι έτοιμο.


Πως ΣΑΣ φενετε???...ειναι κ σχετικα φτηνη γ μπλεντ..

----------


## beefmeup

καλη δειχνει..
αν ειναι κ φτηνη..

κ αμα το κανει κ αυτο..




> Ναι, η πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος βοηθά τους μύς  σας να μεγαλώνουν αλλά, η Mutant Whey σας βοηθά τους μύς σας να  μεγαλώσουν ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ και πιό ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ.


ε,να την προτιμησουμε τοτε..

----------


## Dreiko

> κ αμα το κανει κ αυτο..
> 
> 
> 
> ε,να την προτιμησουμε τοτε..


τσ..τσ...τσ....γιατι καυτιριάζεις τωρα????? :08. Spank:  :08. Turtle: 
μαλλον θα φταιει η μυτη.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

η πρωτεινη παντως καλη φαινεται....αμα την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει και γευση.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

> κ αμα το κανει κ αυτο..
> 
> ε,να την προτιμησουμε τοτε..


δεν κανω εγω τ μαρκετινγκ της εταιρειας  :01. Razz: 
σε λιγα χρονακια που θ τελειωσω αν μ προσλαβουνε θα την κανω τοπ!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Anithos

εγω που δοκιμασα ενα δειγματακι σοκολατα μου θυμισε πολυ την muofusion ,το μιγμα βγενει ετσι πηχτο kai η γευση της πολυ καλη επισης σε χορταινει αρκετα λογω βρωμης και ινων που εχει,και με 38 ευρω που εχει σουπερ.

----------


## amateur666

> εγω που δοκιμασα ενα δειγματακι σοκολατα μου θυμισε πολυ την muofusion ,το μιγμα βγενει ετσι πηχτο kai η γευση της πολυ καλη επισης σε χορταινει αρκετα λογω βρωμης και ινων που εχει,και με 38 ευρω που εχει σουπερ.


κ εγω ψηθηκα να την παρω αν παρω μπλεντ θ παρω αυτη  :03. Thumb up: ..αλλιως θ παρω κονσετρατε την γουει σακε..

π τ λεει οτι περιεχει βρωμη γτ δν τ βλεπω..

----------


## sadistic

οντως καλη φαινετε.αν και χρεισιμοποιω  πρωτεινες τις pvl τις οποιες θεωρω ποιοτικες,μολις μου τελειωσει το δυκιλο που εχω θα την δοκομασω και αυτη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> π τ λεει οτι περιεχει βρωμη γτ δν τ βλεπω..


Eκει που λεει οat & soybean powders,εχει και σόγια μεσα όπως δείχνει.

----------


## thanasis76

αυτη ποτε ειναι καλο να την περνουμε?? μιας και λεει οτι εχει διαφορες πρωτ. και η καθε μια διαφορετικο ρυθμό πρόσληψης.
πιο καλα ειναι για πρωι?? για βραδυ?? για μετα προπ.??

----------


## amateur666

> αυτη ποτε ειναι καλο να την περνουμε?? μιας και λεει οτι εχει διαφορες πρωτ. και η καθε μια διαφορετικο ρυθμό πρόσληψης.
> πιο καλα ειναι για πρωι?? για βραδυ?? για μετα προπ.??


eee λογικα οπως κ ολα τ μπλεντ πρωι-βραδυ...κ κατα τ διαρκεια της μερας αν θες να συμπληρωσεις πρωτεινη...

edit:οχι μετα την προπο εκει βαζεις μια ισολατε η κονσετρατε αν θες να γλυτωσεις λεφτα...οχι μπλεντ γτ εκεινη την ωρα θες μια που να απορ.. γρηγορα..

----------


## thanasis76

> eee λογικα οπως κ ολα τ μπλεντ πρωι-βραδυ...κ κατα τ διαρκεια της μερας αν θες να συμπληρωσεις πρωτεινη...
> 
> edit:οχι μετα την προπο εκει βαζεις μια ισολατε η κονσετρατε αν θες να γλυτωσεις λεφτα...οχι μπλεντ γτ εκεινη την ωρα θες μια που να απορ.. γρηγορα..


ναι ξερω για μετα την προπ για ισολατε.... απλα επιδη γραφει οτι εχει διαφορες πρωτεινες ειπα μηπος ειναι κατι μαγικο...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

> ναι ξερω για μετα την προπ για ισολατε.... απλα επιδη γραφει οτι εχει διαφορες πρωτεινες ειπα μηπος ειναι κατι μαγικο...



ενα μπλεντ ειναι οπως ολα τ αλλα  :01. Razz: ...μπορεις να τ βαλεισ κ μετα την προπο...αλλα δεν ειναι κ τ καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις..

----------


## thanasis76

> ενα μπλεντ ειναι οπως ολα τ αλλα ...μπορεις να τ βαλεισ κ μετα την προπο...αλλα δεν ειναι κ τ καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις..


εχω για μετα την προπ.  :01. Wink:  
απλα ρωτησα να δω που παιζει αυτη μιας και ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη οπως γραφει...

----------


## karpoutzidis

παιδιά για μένα η γεύση της βανίλιας είναι φόλα! την δοκίμασε κάνεις την σοκολάτα?

----------


## thanasis76

εγω που πηρα την σοκολατα ειναι πολυ καλη...
πολυ ομορφη γευση... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

πολυ καλη τιμη εχει... θα δοκιμάσω την γευση Triple Chocolate.. καλη φαίνεται για να δουμε.

----------


## sotos2911

ρε παιδια αυτα π λεει στεκουν ηηηη ειναι μπουρδεσ?

----------


## thanasis76

> ρε παιδια αυτα π λεει στεκουν ηηηη ειναι μπουρδεσ?


φιλε οι πρωτεινες δεν κανουν θαυματα, ειναι συμπληρωμα διατροφης!!!
εγω που την περνω 1 εβδομαδα μια χαρα την βρισκω!!!!

----------


## sotos2911

> φιλε οι πρωτεινες δεν κανουν θαυματα, ειναι συμπληρωμα διατροφης!!!
> εγω που την περνω 1 εβδομαδα μια χαρα την βρισκω!!!!


δν εννοω πσ κανουν θαυματα απλοσ μερικεσ ετεριεσ αλλα γραφουν και αλλα εχουν μεσα δν ξερω αν ειναι αξιοπιστη ετερια !!!!

----------


## sadistic

> παιδιά για μένα η γεύση της βανίλιας είναι φόλα! την δοκίμασε κάνεις την σοκολάτα?


φιλε μου καθολου φολα δεν ειναι.το αντιθετο, θα σου πω οτι η γευση ειναι  καλυτερη απο την whey maxx που παιρνω.εχει καλυτερη γευση,εχει κρεμωδης αφη, και  ιδια διαλυτοτιτα με την whey maxx.το μονο μειον μπορει να ειναι, οτι μετα την προπονα και καλα, θελεις μια πρωτεινη να αποροφατε γρηγοροτερα απο τους μυες.

----------


## sofos

> φιλε μου καθολου φολα δεν ειναι.το αντιθετο, θα σου πω οτι η γευση ειναι  καλυτερη απο την whey maxx που παιρνω.εχει καλυτερη γευση,εχει κρεμωδης αφη, και  ιδια διαλυτοτιτα με την whey maxx.το μονο μειον μπορει να ειναι, οτι μετα την προπονα και καλα, θελεις μια πρωτεινη να αποροφατε γρηγοροτερα απο τους μυες.


γιατι αυτη δεν απορροφαται γρηγορα?αφου εχει μεσα whey isolate και whey concentrate..

----------


## sadistic

> γιατι αυτη δεν απορροφαται γρηγορα?αφου εχει μεσα whey isolate και whey concentrate..


το εγραψε καποιο παιδι πιο πανω και απλα το ανεφερα,σαν ισως μειον.δεν ειναι δικια μου αποψη.εγω νομιζω ειναι ο.κ και γι αυτο την πηρα για ολες τις ωρες.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Eρωτηση αρχαριου: για ποσο καιρο να χρησιμοποιουμε αυτο το συμπληρωμα για μεγιστα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## sofos

> το εγραψε καποιο παιδι πιο πανω και απλα το ανεφερα,σαν ισως μειον.δεν ειναι δικια μου αποψη.εγω νομιζω ειναι ο.κ και γι αυτο την πηρα για ολες τις ωρες.


το διαβασα οτι να ναι εγραψαν γιατι μαλλον δεν ειδαν οτι περιεχει μονο concentrate-isolate οπως πολλες αλλες....dymatize elite,optimum gold standard κλπ..... απλα ειναι διαφορετικης επεξεργασιας αυτες οι 2 που χει η isolate και η concentrate...

----------


## amateur666

> γιατι αυτη δεν απορροφαται γρηγορα?αφου εχει μεσα whey isolate και whey concentrate..





> απο amateur666  
> 
> π τ λεει οτι περιεχει βρωμη γτ δν τ βλεπω


..




> Polyneikos
> Eκει που λεει οat & soybean powders,εχει και σόγια μεσα όπως δείχνει

----------


## sofos

> ..


ναι αλλα δες τι αλλο λεει η εταιρια της στο site,αν εννοεις οτι η βρωμη που χει θα καθυστερησει την απορροφηση...
*Dispersion Controlled Complex: Four (4) whole food fiber complex that helps improve amino acid uptake by allowing additional time for each muscle protein receptor site to fully absorb each whey fraction. Triggers fuller utilization that unleashes noticeable & immediate gains.*

----------


## amateur666

> ναι αλλα δες τι αλλο λεει η εταιρια της στο site,αν εννοεις οτι η βρωμη που χει θα καθυστερησει την απορροφηση...
> *Dispersion Controlled Complex: Four (4) whole food fiber complex that helps improve amino acid uptake by allowing additional time for each muscle protein receptor site to fully absorb each whey fraction. Triggers fuller utilization that unleashes noticeable & immediate gains.*


wtf??!!!!!.... :02. Shock: 

δικιο εχεις τοτε..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

> Eρωτηση αρχαριου: για ποσο καιρο να χρησιμοποιουμε αυτο το συμπληρωμα για μεγιστα αποτελεσματα?


εφορου ζωης!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> wtf??!!!!!....
> 
> δικιο εχεις τοτε..


να προσθεσω κ αλλα που γραφει η εταιρια

*New MUTANT WHEY has been developed after 28 months of dedicated research. It is the world's first protein to use specially selected proteins, each with their own unique uptake rate. This 5-Stage Whey Protein allows each source its own unique delivery to the limited number of protein receptor sites in your digestive system. What does this mean? It simply means no wasted protein – 100% whey uptake! Each of the 5 whey protein sources are 100% complete and rich in anabolic BCAAs and Glutamine to help speed recovery.

Produced in our own federally inspected GMP (Good Manufacturing Practices) licensed facility. GMP protocol is utilized in food, pharmaceutical and medical device manufacturing. This guarantees you, the finest quality, and safety, in every batch of MUTANT WHEY. We also go beyond just GMP. Our federally inspected plant also performs EXTRA safety tests (e. coli, salmonella, lysteria, and other harmful pathogens) that no other whey protein routinely tests for. And on top of even that, we further own an additional export license (which allows us to export directly to over 85 other countries) which requires us to perform even MORE testing. We are the ONLY facility that follows all these procedures and possesses all these licenses and permits.
No product is ever released unless it passes all these tests. With MUTANT WHEY, you get only the very best and the cleanest – every time.

5 whey blend triggering greater muscle protein synthesis
Fortified with extra glutamine
No aspartame - sweetened with sucralose
Addictive taste - perfect for everyday use
Half the cholesterol of other whey brands
Lactose reduced
Smooth mixability
Available in 5 lb. bags
2 delicious flavors:
Triple Chocolate Eruption
Vanilla Bean Infusion

MUTANT WHEY is all about gaining rock hard muscle 100% BETTER than regular whey protein is capable of. The MUTANT WHEY formula is like no other you've ever tried.

NITROSERUM™: [Unique Membrane Filtered Whey Protein Concentrate/Phospholipid Complex]. The new "Diamond Standard" of whey protein, because NITROSERUM is a form of whey that promotes more real muscle growth, preservation, and growth hormone response. Sure, Whey isolates are fast, but not all your protein can be absorbed if it rushes into your muscle protein receptor sites all at the same time. NITROSERUM absorbs at a steady pace, allowing CONSTANT protein delivery to your muscles. It also contains natural phospholipids and higher amounts of colostral growth factors (IGF-1, IGF-2), which promote higher growth hormone activity, making this whey the one you can actually feel helping your muscle grow bigger and stronger.

Micro Filtered Whey Protein Concentrates: These have been the traditional "Gold Standard" in whey protein; fast absorbing, lactose reduced. Retains more immunoglobulins than whey isolate, fostering more immune protective properties.

Cold Processed Whey Protein Isolate: Faster Absorbing, Lowest Carb WPI. At 97% protein, this is the highest protein source of whey, with the 2nd highest immediate nitrogen retention, and practically lactose free.

ActiNOS®: Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Bio-Active Peptide Isolate; Patent Pending whey peptides that absorb fast and stimulate NOS (nitric oxide synthase) by up 950%, increasing blood flow and pump, while delivering more BCAAs to rebuild muscle.

Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolate: [Providing Naturally Occurring Critical Bioactive Compounds including Di, Tri and Oligo Peptides, Beta-Lactoglobulin, Alpha-Lactalbumin, Serum Albumin, and Immunoglobulins]; This is the new "Platinum Standard", even faster absorbing than normal whey isolate – #1 for nitrogen retention.

Dispersion Controlled Complex: Four (4) whole food fiber complex that helps improve amino acid uptake by allowing additional time for each muscle protein receptor site to fully absorb each whey fraction. Triggers fuller utilization that unleashes noticeable & immediate gains.*

αυτα τα ολιγα  :01. Mr. Green:  απλα το xtr και το bbclub κανουν οτι να ναι μεταφρασεις  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## thanasis76

εγω παιδια την περνω με το πρωινο μου, και καμια φορα το βραδυ με γαλα αντι για γιαουρτι. 
μολις μου τελειωσει η ΟΝΕ STOP που περνω μετα την προπ, θα περνω την mutant και μετα την προπ. 
θα εχω δικαδη μια καλη, γευστικη, οικονομικη πρωτεινη για ολη μερα... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> εφορου ζωης!


Σοβαρα?
Δηλαδη δεν θα εχω αποτελεσμα αν την παρω για ενα εξαμηνο?
Νομιζω μετα θα πρεπει ο,τι σου εδινε η πρωτεινη, να το αναπληρωσεις με μια ακομα καλυτερη διατροφη, δικιο δεν εχω?

----------


## thanasis76

> Σοβαρα?
> Δηλαδη δεν θα εχω αποτελεσμα αν την παρω για ενα εξαμηνο?
> Νομιζω μετα θα πρεπει ο,τι σου εδινε η πρωτεινη, να το αναπληρωσεις με μια ακομα καλυτερη διατροφη, δικιο δεν εχω?


η πρωτεινη κατα κυριο λογο ειναι για να αναπληρωνεις γευματα οταν δεν μπορεις να φας , η οταν χρειαζεσαι πρωτεινη αμεσα!!!! 
αν σταματησεις την πρωτεινη και μπορεις να αναπληρωσεις την πρωτεινη με φαγητο δεν θα εχεις προβλημα!!!
αν την παρεις για 6 μηνες για να σου δωσει κατι παραπανω το ιδιο παραπανω μπορεις να το παρεις κι απο το φαγητο, αν δινεις οση πρωτεινη χρειαζεται το σωμα σου...

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> η πρωτεινη κατα κυριο λογο ειναι για να αναπληρωνεις γευματα οταν δεν μπορεις να φας , η οταν χρειαζεσαι πρωτεινη αμεσα!!!! 
> αν σταματησεις την πρωτεινη και μπορεις να αναπληρωσεις την πρωτεινη με φαγητο δεν θα εχεις προβλημα!!!
> αν την παρεις για 6 μηνες για να σου δωσει κατι παραπανω το ιδιο παραπανω μπορεις να το παρεις κι απο το φαγητο, αν δινεις οση πρωτεινη χρειαζεται το σωμα σου...


Ti? Εγω νομιζα οτι *συμπληρωνεις* γευματα!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thanasis76

> Ti? Εγω νομιζα οτι *συμπληρωνεις* γευματα!


συμπληρωνη πρωτεινη στην ημερησια διατροφη αν δεν επαρκει το φαγητο που περνεις....
οποτε ειτε αναπληρωνεις ενα γευμα ειτε το συμπληρωνει, το ιδιο ειναι... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## amateur666

> η πρωτεινη κατα κυριο λογο ειναι για να αναπληρωνεις γευματα οταν δεν μπορεις να φας , η οταν χρειαζεσαι πρωτεινη αμεσα!!!! 
> αν σταματησεις την πρωτεινη και μπορεις να αναπληρωσεις την πρωτεινη με φαγητο δεν θα εχεις προβλημα!!!
> αν την παρεις για 6 μηνες για να σου δωσει κατι παραπανω το ιδιο παραπανω μπορεις να το παρεις κι απο το φαγητο, αν δινεις οση πρωτεινη χρειαζεται το σωμα σου...


+1  :03. Thumb up: 

Βασικα κ να αναπληρωνεις ειναι κ να συμπληρωνεις κυριως..


π.χ. μεταπροπονητικα χρειαζεσαι πρωτεινη που να αποροφαται τ δυνατον γρηγοροτερα...
επισης  σ βγαινει φθηνοτερη απο τ φαγητο απο αποψη οικονομιας (πραγμα π δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη αγοραζεις καποιο μπλεντ δεν πρεπει να τρως καλα η να μν καταναλωνεις πρωτεινη απο φαγητο..) αν δεν εχεισ χρηματα να διαθεσεις...

edit:δεν εχει καποιο οριο δλδ που πρεπει να περνεις πρωτεινη ή πολυβιταμινη ή ωμεγα 3(εδω σκεφτομαι κρεατινη να μην τ σταματαω πλεον καθε 2 μηνεσ :01. Razz:  αυτο για την κρεατινη ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη μ αποψη)...dont worry..

----------


## thanasis76

> εδω σκεφτομαι κρεατινη να μην τ σταματαω πλεον καθε 2 μηνεσ αυτο για την κρεατινη ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη μ αποψη)...dont worry..


εδω αναλογα την ποσοτητα που περνεις θα πρεπει να προσεχεις το συκωτι σου...

----------


## amateur666

> εδω αναλογα την ποσοτητα που περνεις θα πρεπει να προσεχεις το συκωτι σου...


νεφρα!.. :01. Wink:

----------


## thanasis76

> νεφρα!..


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> φιλε μου καθολου φολα δεν ειναι.το αντιθετο, θα σου πω οτι η γευση ειναι  καλυτερη απο την whey maxx που παιρνω.εχει καλυτερη γευση,εχει κρεμωδης αφη, και  ιδια διαλυτοτιτα με την whey maxx.το μονο μειον μπορει να ειναι, οτι μετα την προπονα και καλα, θελεις μια πρωτεινη να αποροφατε γρηγοροτερα απο τους μυες.


 Ε δεν ειναι και σαν την gaspari!έμενα μου αφήνει μια περίεργη γεύση στο τέλος κάτι σαν κατσικιλα κάτι τετειο.

----------


## karpoutzidis

και εγώ που την πήρα από μεγάλο κατάστημα στην λαγκάδα επάνω όταν τους είπα ότι έχει και σόγια γέλασαν και μου λένε όχι αφοί είναι whey.όταν το είπα να κοιτάξει πίσω και καλά δεν το είδε που το γραφή!ααα μου είπαν και οτι αυτί η τιμή ειναι για λίγο και οτι θα ανεβεί και αυτη στα 50-60 ευρα

----------


## sotos2911

> εδω σκεφτομαι κρεατινη να μην τ σταματαω πλεον καθε 2 μηνεσ αυτο για την κρεατινη ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη μ αποψη)...dont worry..


φιλε ξερεισ για ποιον λογο κυριοσ πρεπει να κανεισ διακοπεσ την κρετινη?γιατι ο οργανισμοσ παραγει απο 3 οργανα 1 με ε1,5 γραμαριο καθε μερα και οταν εσυ του δινεισ αρκετει κρεατινη τ οργανισμου αυτοσ μετα απο καποιο σιμιο θα σταματιση τν παραγογη τ και μετα αν την σταματισεισ δν θα ξαναπαραγει ο οργανισμοσ σ κρεατινη!

----------


## ελμερ

πολυ συντομα θα την αγορασω......να παιρνω εναμιση scoop πριν κοιμηθω οταν δεν τρωω γιαουρτι...λογικα δεν ειναι καλη για τον υπνο μιας και εχει 5 πηγες? (ειναι και προκλητικη η τιμη της   :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

και μια δευτερη ερωτηση....απ τη στιγμη που ειναι 5 πηγων μπορω να παιρνω 2 scoop πριν κοιμηθω (44 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης δηλ?) η τα παραπανω απ τα 30-35  γραμμαρια θα πηγαινουν χαμενα?

----------


## sotos2911

> και μια δευτερη ερωτηση....απ τη στιγμη που ειναι 5 πηγων μπορω να παιρνω 2 scoop πριν κοιμηθω (44 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης δηλ?) η τα παραπανω απ τα 30-35  γραμμαρια θα πηγαινουν χαμενα?


θα πιγενουν χαμενα!μεχρι 30-35 και οχι παντα αποροφα ο οργανισμοσ και απο ατομα π γυμναζοντε και εχουν εντονη δραστιριοτιτα!ετσι λενε τουλαχιστν ετσι ξερω απο κατι ερευνεσ π ειχα διαβασει και απο ατομα π μ εχουν π π ασχοουντε χρονια!

----------


## amateur666

> φιλε ξερεισ για ποιον λογο κυριοσ πρεπει να κανεισ διακοπεσ την κρετινη?γιατι ο οργανισμοσ παραγει απο 3 οργανα 1 με ε1,5 γραμαριο καθε μερα και οταν εσυ του δινεισ αρκετει κρεατινη τ οργανισμου αυτοσ μετα απο καποιο σιμιο θα σταματιση τν παραγογη τ και μετα αν την σταματισεισ δν θα ξαναπαραγει ο οργανισμοσ σ κρεατινη!


  φιλε αυτο που λες απλα δεν παιζει...μπερδευεις μ φαινεται τν κρεατινη με την τεστο....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ελμερ

> θα πιγενουν χαμενα!μεχρι 30-35 και οχι παντα αποροφα ο οργανισμοσ και απο ατομα π γυμναζοντε και εχουν εντονη δραστιριοτιτα!ετσι λενε τουλαχιστν ετσι ξερω απο κατι ερευνεσ π ειχα διαβασει και απο ατομα π μ εχουν π π ασχοουντε χρονια!


αυτο ξερω και γω απλα ελεγα επειδη ειναι διαφοτερικων πηγων και πιο αργης απορροφησης μηπως μπορουσα να παιρνω μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα για την διαρκεια του υπνου.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> φιλε ξερεισ για ποιον λογο κυριοσ πρεπει να κανεισ διακοπεσ την κρετινη?γιατι ο οργανισμοσ παραγει απο 3 οργανα 1 με ε1,5 γραμαριο καθε μερα και οταν εσυ του δινεισ αρκετει κρεατινη τ οργανισμου αυτοσ μετα απο καποιο σιμιο θα σταματιση τν παραγογη τ και μετα αν την σταματισεισ δν θα ξαναπαραγει ο οργανισμοσ σ κρεατινη!


φιλε αυτο που γραφεις δεν πολυ ισχυει..

----------


## ελμερ

σημερα την αγορασα απο πολυ γνωστο μαγαζι ...ειχαν μεινει μονο οι βανιλιες,καμια σοκολατα δεν ειχε (τυχαιο,δε νομιζω  :01. Smile: ...πηρα λοιπον βανιλια που η μυρωδια της ειναι σαν μοκα....37,5 ευρω η τιμη.....αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως στην σακουλα εχουν κολλησει πανω ενα χαρτακι και λεει "με την εγκριση του ΕΟΦ"!!!! (για να μην γινει παρανοηση το ξαναλεω,οχι γνωστοποιηση ΕΟΦ,εγραφε εγκριση ΕΟΦ.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

> σημερα την αγορασα απο πολυ γνωστο μαγαζι ...ειχαν μεινει μονο οι βανιλιες,καμια σοκολατα δεν ειχε (τυχαιο,δε νομιζω ...πηρα λοιπον βανιλια που η μυρωδια της ειναι σαν μοκα....37,5 ευρω η τιμη.....αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως στην σακουλα εχουν κολλησει πανω ενα χαρτακι και λεει "με την εγκριση του ΕΟΦ"!!!! (για να μην γινει παρανοηση το ξαναλεω,οχι γνωστοποιηση ΕΟΦ,εγραφε εγκριση ΕΟΦ....


απο γευση πως παει?

----------


## ελμερ

> απο γευση πως παει?


δεν τη δοκιμασα ακομα,δεν με ψηνει πολυ η μυρωδια βεβαια...σε λιγες ωρες που θα πιω την πρωτη θα πω γνωμη..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

> δεν τη δοκιμασα ακομα,δεν με ψηνει πολυ η μυρωδια βεβαια...σε λιγες ωρες που θα πιω την πρωτη θα πω γνωμη.....


ωραια γιατι θελω να την αγορασω κ γω,λογο τιμης κ αφραγκιων  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ελμερ

> ωραια γιατι θελω να την αγορασω κ γω,λογο τιμης κ αφραγκιων


δεν αντεξα στον πειρασμο και παρολο που ειχα φαει μεσημεριανο πηρα μιση δοση με λιγο κρυο γαλα σ ενα ποτηρι και ανακατεμα με κουταλι (μ αρεσει πηχτη σαν χυλος) Η γευση μου θυμισε κατι απο φρουτοκρεμα κι απο ρυζαλευρο,οχι υπερβολικα γλυκεια,(απαλη γευση)Εχω δοκιμασει και καλυτερες σιγουρα αλλα μια χαρα θα την πιω (την περιμενα χειροτερη) :01. Smile:  πρεπει να ειναι και χορταστικη.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

> δεν αντεξα στον πειρασμο και παρολο που ειχα φαει μεσημεριανο πηρα μιση δοση με λιγο κρυο γαλα σ ενα ποτηρι και ανακατεμα με κουταλι (μ αρεσει πηχτη σαν χυλος) Η γευση μου θυμισε κατι απο φρουτοκρεμα κι απο ρυζαλευρο,οχι υπερβολικα γλυκεια,(απαλη γευση)Εχω δοκιμασει και καλυτερες σιγουρα αλλα μια χαρα θα την πιω (την περιμενα χειροτερη) πρεπει να ειναι και χορταστικη....


ωχ καταλαβα εσυ λες για την βανιλια φρουτοκρεμα με ρυζαλευρο ο αλλος λεει σα κατσικισιο γαλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  ευχομαι η σοκολατα αν παρω να ναι κομπλε χαχαχ

----------


## ελμερ

> ωχ καταλαβα εσυ λες για την βανιλια φρουτοκρεμα με ρυζαλευρο ο αλλος λεει σα κατσικισιο γαλα  ευχομαι η σοκολατα αν παρω να ναι κομπλε χαχαχ


αμα βρεις σοκολατα να την παρεις,πρεπει να ναι καλυτερη....κοιτα,η πρωτεινη ηρακλης που εχω παρει εβγαζε μια κατσικιλα,αυτη εδω καμια σχεση....απο κει και περα ειναι και γουστα....(ασχετο,μια πρωτεινη μονο υπεφερα να την πιω,την lipotropic της LG τη σοκολατα......με ολες τις αλλες δεν ειχα θεμα.... :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια εγω εχω την σοκολατα και η πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ καλη. 
ειμαι στην δευτερη σακουλα και την περνω 3 φορες την μερα.  πρωι, μετα προπ, βραδυ 
για εμενα σουπερ... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

να παιρνετε και καμια βανιλια....να δοκιμαζουμε και μεις τη σοκολατα τι γευση εχει... :01. Mr. Green:  το μαγαζι ειχε 7 βανιλιες και καμια σοκολατα... :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## thanasis76

> να παιρνετε και καμια βανιλια....να δοκιμαζουμε και μεις τη σοκολατα τι γευση εχει... το μαγαζι ειχε 7 βανιλιες και καμια σοκολατα...


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
να σου στειλω λιγη???  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

στειλε μου ενα δικιλο σακο....thanks.... :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sadistic

ευτυχως γιατι εγω παιρνω παντα βανιλια!παντως μια χαρα γευση εχει και ειναι ελαφρια στο στομαχι.εχει και τιμη σουπερ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## oldhiphop

την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? λεω να την τσιμπισω γιατι εχει καλη τιμη αλα δεν ξερω τι λεει απο γευση...

----------


## sofos

δεν εκανες αναζητηση προιοντος πριν ανοιξεις το θεμα? :08. Spank:  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ht=MUTANT+WHEY

----------


## Polyneikos

> την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? λεω να την τσιμπισω γιατι εχει καλη τιμη αλα δεν ξερω τι λεει απο γευση...


Παιδια χρησιμοποιείτε την αναζήτηση,τα λεμε στα νεα μελη,μην τα λεμε και στα παλια μελη




> δεν εκανες αναζητηση προιοντος πριν ανοιξεις το θεμα? http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ht=MUTANT+WHEY


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## oldhiphop

> Παιδια χρησιμοποιείτε την αναζήτηση,τα λεμε στα νεα μελη,μην τα λεμε και στα παλια μελη


παιδια εκανα αναζητηση και δεν μου εβγαλε. δεν ειδα μιπος ειχε και δευτερη σελιδα ομως.. λαθος μου . :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> παιδια εκανα αναζητηση και δεν μου εβγαλε. δεν ειδα μιπος ειχε και δευτερη σελιδα ομως.. λαθος μου .


να κανεις την αναζητηση σου στο google και να γραφεις διπλα bodybuilding.gr

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Την αγόρασα σήμερα το πρωί 37,5 ευρουλάκια τα 2,27 κιλα , ή πιο φθηνή που μπορούσα να βρω 
Πήρα την τριπλή σοκολάτα (δεν ειμαι φαν της σοκολάτας , μα εχω μπουχτησει απο τις βανίλιες)
Εχει καλή γεύση και βγαίνει κάπως πηχτή , αλλά αφήνει λίγα γρουμπουλάκια στο Σέικερ
Με Γάλα είναι σαν μους σοκολάτας

Γεύση 9/10
Διαλυτότητα 6/10

----------


## Feygatos...

Αυτή θα πάρω και γω παιδιά αυτές τις μέρες και θα την ανακατεύω με δεξτρόζη.. Ελπίζω να βρω σοκολάτα, αλλά δεν με χαλάει κιόλας..

----------


## BODYMPAL

εγώ βανίλια τν έχω πάρει κ τα σπάει... ειδικά με γαλα~!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Σημερα πηρα μια αλλη πρωτεινη σε προσφορα  (γνωστη μαρκα) 5 πηγων 2,27 κιλα με 45 ευρω.....εχω και τη mutant,μου χει μεινει η μιση.....θελει ψαξιμο...υπαρχουν ευκαιριες πλεον... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Big Vladis

egw pira kai tis 2 gefsis .. twra exw anoiksei tin vanilia kai einai foveri !!!! kanena provlima sto stomaxi kai uperoxi gefsi !!! kanw sindiazmo me kreatini tis warrior lab complete 3 kai aminoksea tis warrior lab kai nitriko tis bsn to no xplode... ta xrisimopoiw 1 mina kai vlepw diafora !!!

----------


## Nompatou

Για να μην παρω συμπληρωμα "ογκου"...μπορω να παρω την συγκεκριμενη και να την χρησιμοποιω με μαλτοδεξρινη μεταπροπονητικα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> Για να μην παρω συμπληρωμα "ογκου"...μπορω να παρω την συγκεκριμενη και να την χρησιμοποιω με μαλτοδεξρινη μεταπροπονητικα?


ναι φυσικα,σχεδον ολοι αυτο κανουν..

----------


## ελμερ

εγω την χρησιμοποιω αρκετα πρωινα ,βαζω σ ενα ποτηρι εβαπορε γαλα,κουακερ αλεσμενο και μισο scoop απ τη mutant whey βανιλια....μια χαρα γινεται ... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nompatou

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας  :01. Smile: 
Μπορειτε να μου πειτε για ποσο καιρο σας κραταει η 2κιλη συσκευασια?

----------


## sadistic

εξαρτατε τι δοσολογιες παιρνεις....εμενα συνηθως κραταει περιπου μηνα.

----------


## thanasis76

το θεμα δεν ειναι οι δοσεις που αλλαζει απο ατομο σε ατομο αναλογα με της αναγκες του...
το θεμα ειναι πως ειναι η πιο οικονομικη στην Ελλαδα και απο πολλες του εξωτερικου. τοσο που δεν συμφερει να φερνεις απ εξω μικρες παραγγελιες :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  + οτι εχει καλο ποσοστο πρωτεινης % και σωστα αμοινοξεα...

----------


## tolis93

τη συγκεκριμενη τη βρηκα αρκετα φθηνα με δωρεαν μεταφορικα και παραδοση σε 1-2 εργασιμες μερες.αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μ στιλει ενα πμ.παρεπιπτοντως την εχω και αυτη και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.οσο για τη τιμη δε μιλαω καν.εχω παρει σοκολατα και μαρεσει αρκετα.δεν εχω δοκιμασει και αλλη σοκολατα δλδ αλλες 2 πρωτεινες μονο αλλα αυτη μαρεσε αρκετα.2η καλυτερη θα λεγα.

----------


## karpoutzidis

> τη συγκεκριμενη τη βρηκα αρκετα φθηνα με δωρεαν μεταφορικα και παραδοση σε 1-2 εργασιμες μερες.αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μ στιλει ενα πμ.παρεπιπτοντως την εχω και αυτη και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.οσο για τη τιμη δε μιλαω καν.εχω παρει σοκολατα και μαρεσει αρκετα.δεν εχω δοκιμασει και αλλη σοκολατα δλδ αλλες 2 πρωτεινες μονο αλλα αυτη μαρεσε αρκετα.2η καλυτερη θα λεγα.


δώσε ενα ρε θηρίο.να δούμε ποσο πιο φθηνά την βρήκες  :01. Razz:

----------


## leftis

> τη συγκεκριμενη τη βρηκα αρκετα φθηνα με δωρεαν μεταφορικα και παραδοση σε 1-2 εργασιμες μερες.αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μ στιλει ενα πμ.παρεπιπτοντως την εχω και αυτη και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.οσο για τη τιμη δε μιλαω καν.εχω παρει σοκολατα και μαρεσει αρκετα.δεν εχω δοκιμασει και αλλη σοκολατα δλδ αλλες 2 πρωτεινες μονο αλλα αυτη μαρεσε αρκετα.2η καλυτερη θα λεγα.


37,5?

----------


## thanasis76

> 37,5?



ναι τοσο εχει και πραγματικα αξιζει!!!! εγω την εχω μονιμη!!!!

----------


## amateur666

> 37,5?


τ μεταφορικα ειναι δωρεαν??  :01. Unsure: ..ή πληρωνεισ κανα 5 ευρω..

----------


## ελμερ

τη βανιλια γευση που εχω τη δοκιμασα με γαλα εβαπορε και χτυπημενη στον αναδευτηρα (φραπεδιερα.. :01. Smile:   και εγινε φοβερη,σαν κρεμα κατι.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## thanasis76

> τ μεταφορικα ειναι δωρεαν?? ..ή πληρωνεισ κανα 5 ευρω..


εχει με μεταφορικα!!! απλα τα μεταφορικα ειναι στανταρ!!!! αν παρεις μια πρωτεινη, η αν παρεις 4-5 πραγματα μαζι το ιδιο πληρωνεις!!!

----------


## marc

_Τελικά παιδιά αυτή είναι γρήγορης ή αργής απορροφήσεως;_
Παίρνω ήδη isolate για μετά την προπόνηση, αλλά ήθελα να πάρω και μια αργής απορροφήσεως 
για το πρωινό μου και για τον ύπνο.
Η τιμή είναι δελεαστική και βλέπω πως περιέχει και καλή ποσότητα γλουταμίνης.
_Προτείνεται κάποια άλλη για τη χρήση αυτή;_

----------


## beefmeup

γρηγορης θεωρειται..

----------


## marc

> γρηγορης θεωρειται..


ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## ελμερ

νομιζω πως ειναι αργης απορροφησης.....ειναι 5 πηγων απ οτι λεει.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## marc

> νομιζω πως ειναι αργης απορροφησης.....ειναι 5 πηγων απ οτι λεει....


5 σταδίων λέει.περιέχει isolate και concentrate _δηλαδή 2 πηγώ_ν.εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

νομιζω το ιδιο λεμε,πως δεν ειναι γρηγορης  :02. Welcome:  αν και στην ετικετα εγραφε κατι περιεργα (σε ελευθερη μεταφραση) 1 σκουπ για νορμαλ αναγκες,2 για μεγαλυτερες και 3 για σουπερ αναπτυξη καπως ετσι....(καποια γνωστη εταιρια μου θυμισε)  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

διαβαστε προσεκτικα πισω αυτα που εγραψα παλιοτερα...

Nitroserum: A Unique Membrane Filtered *Whey Protein Concentrate*/Phospholipid Complex is the new "Diamond Standard" of whey protein, because Nitroserum is a form of whey that promotes more real muscle growth, preservation, and growth hormone response. Sure, whey isolates are fast, but not all your protein can be absorbed if it rushes into your muscle protein receptor sites all at the same time. Nitroserum absorbs at a steady pace, allowing constant protein delivery to your muscles. It also contains natural phospholipids and higher amounts of colostral growth factors (IGF-1, IGF-2), which promote higher growth hormone activity, making this whey the one you can actually feel helping your muscle grow bigger and stronger.

*Micro Filtered Whey Protein Concentrates*: These have been the traditional "Gold Standard" in whey protein; fast absorbing, lactose reduced. Retains more immunoglobulins than whey isolate, fostering more immune protective properties.

*Cold Processed Whey Protein Isolate*: Faster Absorbing, Lowest Carb WPI. At 97% protein, this is the highest protein source of whey, with the 2nd highest immediate nitrogen retention, and practically lactose free.

ActiNOS: *Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Bio-Active Peptide Isolate*; Patent Pending whey peptides that absorb fast and stimulate NOS (nitric oxide synthase) by up 950%, increasing blood flow and pump, while delivering more BCAAs to rebuild muscle.

*Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolate*: Provides naturally occurring critical bioactive compounds including di, tri and oligo peptides, beta-lactoglobulin, alpha-lactalbumin, serum albumin, and immunoglobulins; this is the new "platinum standard", even faster absorbing than normal whey isolate – #1 for nitrogen retention

κτλπ

----------


## ελμερ

σοφε εχεις δικιο....εμενα με αποσυντονισαν αυτα που γραφει στην ετικετα για 5 σταδια κτλ     :02. Welcome:

----------


## marc

> νομιζω το ιδιο λεμε,πως δεν ειναι γρηγορης  αν και στην ετικετα εγραφε κατι περιεργα (σε ελευθερη μεταφραση) 1 σκουπ για νορμαλ αναγκες,2 για μεγαλυτερες και 3 για σουπερ αναπτυξη καπως ετσι....(καποια γνωστη εταιρια μου θυμισε)


δεν τα ξέρω και τέλεια αλλα νομίζω πως δεν λεμε το ίδιο.
τo blend της θεωρειται γρήγορης (αν  τα λέω κάλα σύμφωνα και με τον sofos).

----------


## sofos

> σοφε εχεις δικιο....εμενα με αποσυντονισαν αυτα που γραφει στην ετικετα για 5 σταδια κτλ


οτι ειναι με μπολντ τα αλλα ειναι πιασιρικα....

----------


## ελμερ

και τοσο καιρο την επαιρνα βραδυ για αργης απορροφησης.... :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

> και τοσο καιρο την επαιρνα βραδυ για αργης απορροφησης....


δε πειραζει με γαλα αν την πινεις εισαι κομπλε  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

την εχω γυρισει σε πρωινο (ειδικα στην δουλεια) βαζω σ ενα πλαστικο ποτηρι βρωμη,εβαπορε γαλα λαιτ και 3/4 του σκουπ mutant και ειναι κομπλε.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## marc

μόλις την πήρα.η τιμή της αυξήθηκε κατά 4 ευρώ ενλω απο πίσω η συσκευασία εχει αυτοκόλλητο των 60 ευρώ που σημαίνει οτι μάλλον θα περιμένουμε κι άλλη αύξηση τις επόμενες μέρες λογικά.

----------


## sadistic

> μόλις την πήρα.η τιμή της αυξήθηκε κατά 4 ευρώ .


δηλαδη την πηρες 41.50?απο που αν επιτρεπετε?να μαντεψω ε...?

----------


## marc

> δηλαδη την πηρες 41.50?απο που αν επιτρεπετε?να μαντεψω ε...?


σου έστειλα p.m.

----------


## perfetto

> δηλαδη την πηρες 41.50?απο που αν επιτρεπετε?να μαντεψω ε...?


Τι παράξενο... Μέσα σε μία μέρα από 37,50 πήγε 41,50. Την άλλη βδομάδα 51, 50 και πάει λέγοντας. Αχ...

----------


## ελμερ

οντως,τωρα το ειδα,πηγε 41,5....Μολις δουμε κατι οτι πουλαει,αμεσως να ανεβασουμε την τιμη..... :01. Sneaky:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## toubanix

Πήρα σε γεύση σοκολάτα..Καλή σε γεύση,πολύ κακή σε διαλυτότητα..Μικρά κομματάκια που μένουν και κολλάνε στο shaker..Προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να την ξαναγοράσω!

----------


## marc

η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελει πολυ χτυπημα για να διαληθει καλα.το λεει και η συσκευασια για 25 δευτερολεπτα.ειναι λιγο σπαστικο αλλα οταν σκεφτεσαι την τιμη της την χτυπας για 30.φαινεται παντως να εχει καλη ποιοτητα.θα την προτεινα γενικα.

γευση 9/10
διαλυτηοτητα 7/10 (αν δεν εχεις υπομονη)

----------


## moumia

*
Θέλω να ρωτήσω για την σόγια που λέει . Αξίζει να την πάρουμε ; 

Αφού στους άντρες ηυπερκατανάλωση  σόγιας μπορεί να έχει αντιανδρογόνες παρενέργειες, όπως γυναικομαστία και αζωοσπερμία!!

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας από τα άτομα που γνωρίζουν ευχαριστώ...* :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

μαμ-ρα το εχουμε συζητησει πολλες φορες αυτο εδω μεσα..
αν ειναι σε μικρες δοσεις δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα,αλλα εγω ας πουμε δεν θα την επερνα..
κ για τον λογο οτι ειναι πολυ φτηνη πηγη πρωτεινης,κ δεν αξιζει να την χρυσοπληρωνεις μεσα σε ενα μπλεντ..

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> μαμ-ρα το εχουμε συζητησει πολλες φορες αυτο εδω μεσα..
> αν ειναι σε μικρες δοσεις δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα,αλλα εγω ας πουμε δεν θα την επερνα..
> κ για τον λογο οτι ειναι πολυ φτηνη πηγη πρωτεινης,κ δεν αξιζει να την χρυσοπλξρωνεις μεσα σε ενα μπλεντ..


Συνυφάνω μαζί σου δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο υπάρχουν τόσο άλλες …

----------


## s0k0s

Λογο κρισης ειναι πολυ καλη  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## sadistic

απ αυτην εχω παρει καμποσες συσκευασιες.καλη γευση και καλη διαλυτοτιτα.μιλαω παντα για βανιλια.στη σοκολατα ευλογο ειναι η σοκολατα να μην διαλυετε ευκολα.εγω  την χτυπαω στο βλεντερ οποτε και σοκολατα να ειναι γινετε αλοιφη.ειναι ομως καλη και φτηνη πρωτεινη.εδω την παιρνω 84$.ενω στην ελλαδα 47ε.πανω κατω ιδιες τιμες ειναι.

----------


## moumia

> μαμ-ρα το εχουμε συζητησει πολλες φορες αυτο εδω μεσα..
> αν ειναι σε μικρες δοσεις δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα,αλλα εγω ας πουμε δεν θα την επερνα..
> κ για τον λογο οτι ειναι πολυ φτηνη πηγη πρωτεινης,κ δεν αξιζει να την χρυσοπληρωνεις μεσα σε ενα μπλεντ..


ωραία ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση :01. Smile:

----------


## s0k0s

Πηρα γευση σοκολατας, καλη. Μ'αρεσε.
Προσωπικα πεινω μετα προπον. και βραδυ, παντα με νερο ομως. για βραδυ διαβασα καποιοι με γαλα ή γιαουρτι, με τι να το κανω; γαλα, γιαουρτι ή νερο απλα;

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αν πεινας βαλε λιγο νερο στο γιαουρτι + το σκουπ ανακατεψε βαλτο στο ψυγειο και μετα απο κανα 20λεπτο που θα εχει πηξει θα ειναι σα κρεμουλα.

----------


## lazarosT

παιδια θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας
ξεκιναω απο τον απριλιο για γραμμωση εχεις κανεις να προτεινη καμια πρωτεινη γραμμωσης?

----------


## s0k0s

> Αν πεινας βαλε λιγο νερο στο γιαουρτι + το σκουπ ανακατεψε βαλτο στο ψυγειο και μετα απο κανα 20λεπτο που θα εχει πηξει θα ειναι σα κρεμουλα.


Τα βαζω ολα μαζι στο σεικερ ή με απλο ανακατεμα με το κουταλι; Καλο ακουγεται.

----------


## pavlito10

απο οσες πρωτεινες εχω παρει την θεωρω ακομη την χειροτερη επιλογη...κακιστη διαλυτοτητα πολυ μετρια γευση τουλαχιστον η βανιλια που πηρα!!μαλιστα ενω μου ειχε μεινει αρκετη την πεταξα γιατι ειχε καταντησει μαρτυριο..αχαχχαχαχα.το μονο καλο η τιμη της αλλα δεν την συνιστω!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Adinamos

> παιδια θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας
> ξεκιναω απο τον απριλιο για γραμμωση εχεις κανεις να προτεινη καμια πρωτεινη γραμμωσης?


Φίλε δεν υπάρχει πρωτείνη γράμμωσης. 
Υπάρχει όμως διατροφή γράμμωσης και αυτό κάνουμε όλοι μας εδώ μέσα.

----------


## panakos

καλησπερα!!
επεσε στα χερια μου η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και ειναι μακραν οτι χειροτερο εχω δοκιμασει και σε γευση(εκτος καζεινης) και σε διαλυτοτητα!!
ευτυχως δεν την αγορασα γιατι θα εκλεγα τα 40 ευρω....

αντιθετα εχω αγορασει την mutant pro για βραδυ,γευση κουκιες και μπορω να πω οτι απλα ειναι τελεια!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## sadistic

> απο οσες πρωτεινες εχω παρει την θεωρω ακομη την χειροτερη επιλογη...κακιστη διαλυτοτητα πολυ μετρια γευση τουλαχιστον η βανιλια που πηρα!!μαλιστα ενω μου ειχε μεινει αρκετη την πεταξα γιατι ειχε καταντησει μαρτυριο..αχαχχαχαχα.το μονο καλο η τιμη της αλλα δεν την συνιστω!!!


φιλε μου την επομενη φορα ...μην την πεταξεις στειλτην σε μενα που την εκτειμω! :01. Wink:

----------


## Kostas NK

> Φίλε δεν υπάρχει πρωτείνη γράμμωσης. 
> Υπάρχει όμως διατροφή γράμμωσης και αυτό κάνουμε όλοι μας εδώ μέσα.


Νai φιλε αλλα σε συνδιασμο με φιατροφη γραμμωσσης ειναι καλη επιλογη πιστευεις?

----------


## leftis

Έχουμε κανά νεο review?

----------


## oldhiphop

κανενα ριβιου απο γευση φραουλα? την αγοραζω αυριοο.... ελπιζω να πινετε.

----------


## Adinamos

Το βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι η διαλυτότητα, όχι η γεύση.

----------


## oldhiphop

Mexri twra epina nutrisport...an einai esto kai ta idia eimaste mia xara

----------


## amateur666

> κανενα ριβιου απο γευση φραουλα? την αγοραζω αυριοο.... ελπιζω να πινετε.


εxω παραγγείλει απο πορτογαλο ειναι καθοδον μια mutan  φραουλα  κ μια twinlab  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## cuntface

ο πορτογαλος την εχει πολυ φθηνα θα τσιμπισω 3 σακουλιτσες και εκτοσ απο χαμηλη τιμη ειναι και αξιοπιστη εταιρια

----------


## oldhiphop

μολις εκανα την παραγκελια και απο οτι ειδα εβαλαν ξανα και μερικες βανιλιες, και ετση πιρα βανιλια για αλαγη. 
φανταζωμε οτι θα ειναι κομπλε

----------


## oldhiphop

γευση βανιλια  πολυ ομορφη, μου θιμιζει απο myofusion,
διαλιτιτα τελεια.
γενικα πινετε ανετα.

----------


## amateur666

και εμενα η φραουλα δεν με χαλασε~!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## idees

Kαλησπέρα

Γνωρίζουμε κόστος σήμερα?

----------


## bazukakias

Την πηρα πριν απο 2 βδομάδες και οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι την πρώτη φορα δεν με ενθουσίασε αλλα απο την δευτερη μπορω να πω ότι εχω ψηλό εθιστεί χαχα  :01. Razz:  πολυ ωραια η γευση βανιλια και στα 25 δευτερόλεπτα δεν εχει κανένα κομματακι....
Επίσης και στα 70 ευρω η 5κιλη ειναι ακομα πιο σουπερ! Παιρνω δυο σκουπ ενα μετά την προπο και ενα το πρωι

----------


## nitri796

εχω την φραουλα. καλη γευση, κακη εως πολυ κακη διαλυτοτητα!! (ειδικα με γαλα)

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Παντως δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι και φθηνη. Αναλογια σε πρωτεινη 60%....

----------


## amateur666

παλιά την εβρισκες στα 35-37ευρω...

----------


## Niska!

παιδια καλησπερα...εγω να κανω μια ερωτηση..την πηρα πριν 6 μερες και μου εχει προκαλεσει διαρροια..παω τουαλετα 3-4 φορες την μερα απο την μερα που ξεκινησα....τι μπορει να φταιει?Την δοκιμασε κι ενας φιλος μου και επαθε το ιδιο....α και δεν ειναι ληγμενη!

----------


## beefmeup

δεν εχει να κανει με το αν ειναι ληγμενη.
λογικα φταινε τα διογκωτικα που εχει η ακομα κ υπερβολικες ποσοτητες γλυκαντικων.
το περνεις αποφαση οτι θα σε πηγαινει πλυντηριο οσο την περνεις,η την κοβεις και πας σε αλλη.
καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις να μην εχει μεσα διογκωτικα,κ πολλα πολλα προσθετα οπως εχουν οι περισοτερες..ειναι δυσκολο,αλλα αν ψαξεις υπαρχουν καλες σκονες εκει εξω,αναλογα βεβαια τα ποσα διαθετεις.
κ φυσικα υπαρχουν κ οι αγευστες που για μενα ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Kαλη επιλογη θα ητανε μια isolate ή μια "naked whey" χωρις χρωστικες και γλυκαντικες ουσιες

----------


## kostas_ntoum

εμενα η βανιλια της μου φανηκε αρκετα καλη.όντως απο διαλυτότητα ήταν λιγο θεμα αλλα  ενταξει με νεράκι μια χαρα.

----------


## DimRx

> εxω παραγγείλει απο πορτογαλο ειναι καθοδον μια mutan  φραουλα  κ μια twinlab




Άκυρο λίγο με το θέμα αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει σε pm, ποιος είναι ο πορτογάλος.. για να ξέρω.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

